# Easy way to install and not register glib12 ports?



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 12, 2014)

Ways I think may work)  unpack a txz, copy its files to the path; make DESTDIR somewhere; uninstall  a slew of glib20 ports and copy the few glib12 ports and libraries to elsewhere; install a jail from which to run glib12 programs rather than gtk20; `mount nullfs` the glib12 ports from a thumbdrive; request glib12 ports to be modified to use instead gtk20; find gtk20 alternatives for programs.

Thanks for anyone replying who has found an easily done solution.  I've only two programs which I use (one daily one weekly) that require glib12 ...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2014)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> I've only two programs which I use (one daily one weekly) that require glib12 ...


Which ones? They may be able to build against glib20 with a few options set.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 12, 2014)

claws-mail and xzgv ... and sometimes x11-wm/fvwm2


----------



## SirDice (Sep 12, 2014)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> claws-mail and xzgv ... and sometimes x11-wm/fvwm2


mail/claws-mail already uses GTK20:

```
USE_GNOME= gtk20
```

graphics/xzgv appears to use both:

```
USE_GNOME= imlib gdkpixbuf gtk20
```
It's the imlib dependency that pulls in gtk12. Not sure if it can be removed, you could try.

x11-wm/fvwm2 only depends on gtk12 if imlib support has been enabled (turned off by default).


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 13, 2014)

It builds and runs fine with the edited xzgv/Makefile.  [ I've eight or so other ports maybe-installed depeding upon the devel/glib12, but no time to use them in the near term.  So almost solved for now ... preferring to leave the questions up in case anyone has a similar situation solved. ]


----------

